# Desktop icons not showing



## manishjha18 (Mar 30, 2007)

My friend’s computer is showing a strange problem--comp does boot up but after login only wallpaper can be viewed --no desktop icons --no start button--no taskbar--
Ctrl+alt+delete does work but when I go for run task explorer.exe doesn’t work, msconfig work


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 30, 2007)

1. try Restoring the System.

or

2. try  TaskManager-> New Task-> Run-> *sfc /scannow*

more on sfc


----------



## anandk (Mar 31, 2007)

but first check up if the show desktop items is checked. also check the status of the hied/autohide taskbar option.


----------



## casanova (Mar 31, 2007)

After pressing ctrl+alt+del, goto the processes tab, now end the explorer.exe process.
After you end it, click file>new task and start another explorer.exe process.  This does work.


----------



## CyCo (Mar 31, 2007)

yup .. casanovas right .. u may b trying to run 2 explorer.exe files thats why .. 

otherwise u can try this .. i did it when my explorer.exe got deleted by a virus .. 

simply , just copy a new explorer.exe file from another windows xp (assuming thats what u r using) into C:\Windows .. 

and then do the method casanova is saying ...


----------



## shantanu (Mar 31, 2007)

you can also copy this file here : download here :

*www.thecomputernext.bravehost.com/downloads/explorer.zip


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 31, 2007)

will check it


----------



## anoopmor (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi all

I am having strange problem in my laptop. If I am downloading anything on desktop or anywhere else, icon is not showing. It is being downloaded as I can open it first time but second time, I cannot see the icon and can't find it too.

Pls help.


----------

